# Invasion of Jacjkrabbits



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If I had this problem, a 22LR with a silencer and I'd be eatin' pretty good for a while! lol

https://gma.yahoo.com/dozens-dog-si...nt-north-dakota-161612431--abc-news-pets.html


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

haha. Its in Fargo ND as well.... just put them in the wood chipper!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For rabbit stew????


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So why not eat them? Or go with an open rabbit season. Why should we poison them and waste food?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jackrabbit is tough in my experience. Cottontails on the other hand are delicious. Maybe I haven't found a good recipe for jackrabbit?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

James m said:


> So why not eat them? Or go with an open rabbit season. Why should we poison them and waste food?


 Did you ever try to eat one of those stringy/tough bastards? Cottontails & Snowshoe hares YES! JackRabbits, NO! Did you see the size of those things? They must have been eating radioactive materials dumped by the Gas & Oil companies.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A rabbit is a rabbit or so I thought. Might as well get some use for something.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> A rabbit is a rabbit or so I thought. Might as well get some use for something.


Be prepared to cook it for days. Even a pressure cooker can't take the stringiness out. Rabbit populations are cyclical - usually every 7 years or so you will see a big swell. Then they die back from disease or predation. It's the natural cycle of things. This too shall pass.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Jackrabbit is tough in my experience. Cottontails on the other hand are delicious. Maybe I haven't found a good recipe for jackrabbit?


Pressure cooker?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> .....


Those are kangaroo's. At least the very last one has to be!

Rabbits can be a nuisance but thank god they aren't being swarmed by the blood thirsty Jackalope!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Pressure cooker?


Yes, a pressure cooker. You've never heard of one? It's like a pressure canner, but doesn't have the dial gauge to monitor pressure - just a jiggler that releases pressure at prescribed limits - depends on which side of the jiggler you put on the top. It's a great way to cook tough meats. It speeds up the cooking process of anything, including dry beans.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I know what a pressure cooker is, you and I posted at the same time. 
I was thinking (typing) out loud wondering if a pressure cooker would do any good.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

James m said:


> A rabbit is a rabbit or so I thought. Might as well get some use for something.


 Out here taxidermists used to pay folks a bit for heading out and slaying the JackRabbits. Not sure what the payed, perhaps they still do.
They then put small forkie mule deer antlers on them and sell them to the tourists as Jackalopes...probably more Jackalopes in Japan than in Wyoming.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If you get hungry enough you wont mind the tough stringy meat.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I know some really old (older than me) ranchers who had to eat Jacks during the depression when they were kids. They HATE them, even mentioning them will get you a cold stare. About the only thing they're good for is feeding hawks,eagles,and buzzards after you get done shooting them. Coyotes consider them excellent table-fare however!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jackalopes Are Real..!:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Not only are they real, but a lot of people don't know that they only breed in thunder storms. I was taking a pair to the jackalope races in Pequop one year, musta been 1975. Heading out of Elko the clouds began to gather, and by the time we got to Wells the lightning and thunder was just a booming away. The trailer started to rocking and swaying even though the wind hadn't yet got up, so I pulled over to see what the ruckus was. Just as I reached the tailgate, it burst open, and my prize racing 'lopes flattened me getting out and gone. Last I saw of them they were doing about sixty, sixty five over the sage (told ya they were winning racers), copulating like mad with every lightning bolt and roll of thunder. Now and then as I travel through that country I still see what must be some of their descendants, as mine were true racing jackalope, bred to antelope, and not to whitetail deer as so many try to pass off as genuine. The horns are the tipoff.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Did you ever try to eat one of those stringy/tough bastards? Cottontails & Snowshoe hares YES! JackRabbits, NO! Did you see the size of those things? They must have been eating radioactive materials dumped by the Gas & Oil companies.


Yep, tough and stringy. If I was desperate for meat.............. well I would choke it down, but it is not a fine culinary experience. On the other hand, they make good coyote bait.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Slow cooker for 6 hours on high, with BBQ sauce.

However, I quit eating rabbits after I found out what a "wolf worm" is.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

survival said:


> Slow cooker for 6 hours on high, with BBQ sauce.
> 
> However, I quit eating rabbits after I found out what a "wolf worm" is.


 Huh? "Wolf Worm"? Enlighten or Entertain please!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rabbit sausage??


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Blow fly larvae.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No kackrabbits here. Maybe if you prepare and smoke them you could feed your dogs with them if they are not likable for human consumption.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Deebo would eat it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> If I had this problem, a 22LR with a silencer and I'd be eatin' pretty good for a while! lol
> 
> https://gma.yahoo.com/dozens-dog-si...nt-north-dakota-161612431--abc-news-pets.html


Texas Jack Rabbits are brown and skinny..but cleaned and quartered up along with 30 mins in the pressure cooker with a bay leaf and a handful of onions and other addendums such as salt and pepper with a pat of butter etc. make a person think they are eating chuck roast. Those folks are so fortunate.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A jack rabbit infestation just means lots of rabbit stew to me. not a problem. CCI quiets and my trusty, scoped, accurate tack driver single shot .22 would be my new best friend. I LOVE rabbit. got a couple in the freezer right now from my last hunt. Would love me some Jack Rabbit. One of the healthiest meats, low to no fat, highly organic, very palatable. Bring it!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What a guy. Your special. I can tell.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> What a guy. Your special. I can tell.


is it the helmet or the free govy bus pass to the short bus that gave it away?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..special folks always ride on the short bus. Good point.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you hunt the wabbit be verwe verwe quite


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Did you ever try to eat one of those stringy/tough bastards? Cottontails & Snowshoe hares YES! JackRabbits, NO!
> 
> There you go,,,,, "See! See! I keep telling you guys Cats are the way to go"
> The other white meat


----------

